# My bf SERIOUSLY overfed my Betta- Thoughts?



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Groan..... 

The cable guy came today so my bf thought he was doing my betta a favor by giving him a treat or two to distract him while the cable guy was working behind the tank.

And by treat - I mean he dumped a bunch of pellets into the tank. I came home and saw all this food floating and at the bottom of the tank. I did 90% water change and complete siphon of gravel. I pulled out over 100 pellets. I'm so mad!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrr!!!

Anyway, since I have no idea how much he consumed (he's a known glutton), how long do you think I should fast him?? 2 days? 3 or 4 days? 

And, if I notice signs of swollen belly, should I try the crushed pea? Should I try that anyway? Lord knows I don't want to feed him anything else but.....

What would you do?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i have never kept a betta fish, but I just wanted to say I feel your pain.....my old roommate use to love watching them swim around and chase food, so for his drunken entertainment he would feed them 3 or 4 times a night!!!!! ugh.....really glad he failed out....

i hope your betta is going to be ok Romad, I'm sure someone will be along with some helpful advice


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Fast him. Don't feed him a pea either, it can damage their digestive system.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like doggyhog said, fast him for 2 or 3 days and try feeding some daphnia after the fast is over.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will fast him for a few days and skip the pea. 

As for my bf, i'm thinking of fasting him too. (He's hiding upstairs at the moment LOL).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

JohnnyD44 said:


> i have never kept a betta fish, but I just wanted to say I feel your pain.....my old roommate use to love watching them swim around and chase food, so for his drunken entertainment he would feed them 3 or 4 times a night!!!!! ugh.....really glad he failed out....
> 
> i hope your betta is going to be ok Romad, I'm sure someone will be along with some helpful advice


Glad you got rid of him one way or the other. 

Thanks for your thoughts. I love my lil guy and will be so sad if this hurt him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! No food for the bf for a few days, then feed HIM some daphnia, too!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He does not deserve daphnia. Unless I can put it in his underwear (or something similar).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Some baby brine shrimp in his beer? :lol:


----------

